# The Results are in



## Belinda (Jan 25, 2010)

* [SIZE=18pt] '' CROSS COUNTRY LADY STAR DUST '' [/SIZE]*

2009 NATIONAL CONGRESS GRAND CHAMPION MARE UNDER""

[SIZE=18pt]Is DNA TESTED and PARENT QUALIFIED !! Luster her dam also tested to carry the tobiiano gene on top of that !! [/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt] So to the group that saw fit to spend your hard earned dollars trying to smear My breeding program !!! Here's to You !!






[/SIZE]

The formal complaint was withdrawn



but I felt I had no choice but to defend my integrity and breeding program , so I on my own DNA tested the filly and color tested the mare to put all these nasty rumors to bed !!! I am very proud of what we produce here at Cross Country Farm , we have been in the business for well over 50 years and plan on being around lots longer.. It is so sad that there are people that have nothing better to do than try and tear someone down with false accusations and rumors . But that is life always has been and always will be ..

I would like to Thank the tons of letters supporting me in this Crazy rumor and because of all the folks like you is the reason I stay in this business . Because for every one bad apple , there are a Dozen Good ones !!








*And to John & Cindy Cherry






I thank you so very much for being behind me 110% on this and never doubting me or my breeding program






You guys are one in a million !! Sorry you had to go thru this instead of enjoying your Big Win !! But heck enjoy it now !!! *

Oh if anyone is interested we should have a full sister /brother early spring !!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 25, 2010)

Congratulations Belinda! I was wondering how this all panned out and I'm glad to see it was in your favor. Its just goes to prove that colors are misidentified and not everyone is a color genetic expert. Karma will take care of the rest.


----------



## Ponygirl (Jan 26, 2010)

Belinda...I'm so happy for you and glad that mess is now behind you. You have a such a wonderful breeding program and some of the most awesome horses in the industry!

Guess that old saying "Better Look Before You Leap" certainly applies to your accusers.

Hugs!!!


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 26, 2010)

We never had a doubt in you or your horses and are very happy with Stardust.

Her daddy Bright is a beautiful stallion and has one of the prettiest heads in the industry. Her mother is pretty durn nice also.





Yesterday, one of the grandkids had Stardust out and was walking her around for her to get used to the new surroundings here at the house. She looked like she was in utter amazement what with the dogs, other horses, spider monkey etc. etc.





As far as this stupid rumor is concerned, I hope those that were responsible for the anonymous letter that was sent out will realize they are not the experts and/or detectives they thought they were. Their attempt to cast doubt on this filly, your breeding program and her *National Grand Champion Classic Mare under win * has only resulted in a lot of free advertisement for all of the above. In a way I find that funny and pitiful at the same time.





Yes, there was a mistake on the colors listed on the respective papers, but that happens every year. But I bet if anyone has ever registered or raised even one foal well knows they do many times change colors as they mature and are clipped etc. etc.





For them to have taken it upon themselves to act as the registry police, then not even have the guts to sign the letter or talk to you or us in person was a bit childish and I hope the next time they try to start this type thing they will consider how foolish they looked in this case.





In any case thanks again for allowing us to own Lady Stardust, she is an exceptional filly and a credit to your breeding program. She is going to be a great cross with Majic in a couple of years.

In the meantime, I hope they can get used to seeing her in the winners circle again, again and again. LOL


----------



## bfogg (Jan 27, 2010)

I have no idea what this is all about,but that is probably one of the most gorgeous animals on the planet!!!!!!!!!

I hope some day to see her in person.

Congratulations and I bet you can't wait to see her full sibling in a few months. Please show us when it comes!!

I am sorry for the hurt that some one caused you. people can be really small some times.

BUT

your smiling now!!!





Bonnie


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 27, 2010)

I appreciate your sentiments Bonnie, but to tell the truth I really was not worried about it as far as my filly was concerned. We love her conformation and attitude, don't get me wrong "the Win" was a real treat but we bought her because of all the other things we loved about her and before the win. LOL





I was really disappointed for Belinda in that she was not able to enjoy the achievement she had accomplished by producing this filly out of her own breeding stock, because of the false accusations and unsigned letter that was sent out to a large number of her peers and friends.





It really bothered her to have people questioning her ethics within her breeding program. All because because a few people deciding to be being petty and shooting at her for what we saw as purely political reasons. Which is a real shame from where I stand.





I have disagreed with B many times in the past on different issues and we always both have tried to vehemently defend our respective positions as a lot of people have heard over the years LOL, sometimes only being able to agree to disagree in the end. That is fine, but to question someones ethics steps over the line for me.





Belinda for as outspoken and opinionated as she comes across sometimes, really does care what her friends and peers think about her. (Don't tell her I said that though, she might shoot me for letting it out of the bag! LOL)

But as they say all in well that ends well and this is sure a case for that approach. Hopefully one day we can all get ourselves in a mind set where we really enjoy it when someone other than ourselves accomplishes something. It sure would make things a lot more fun for everyone.





I am sitting here typing this watching Stardust running, jumping and just playing during her afternoon turnout period. Sure is fun to watch. We are very glad to own this filly and look forward to many years with her. I wish you all were here to enjoy her with me, this is what keeping these addictive animals is all about for me anyway.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 2, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]_It's an absolute shame that some individual's seem to find such pleasure in casting stones at other people's expense. _[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]_They need to remember that someday those same individuals my very well be the ones that greet them at heavens gate….. _[/SIZE]

Congratulations on setting the record straight for them.

Maybe now they should take a good long look in the mirror or better yet just apologize.....


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2010)

Best wishes for healthy foals this season!


----------



## Robin (Feb 3, 2010)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!! I know how much this meant to you. Imagine another Big Name Farm trying to defend and dispute the rumors and accusations. Stand tall and proud for no one can take away what you have done and won and what you will continue to do in the future!

Robin-LKF


----------



## minie812 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wowza


----------

